# 12 foot shelf... need help



## kwandrsn (May 10, 2014)

My wife seen i had a 1x8x16 pine board left over from a job. We live in a doublewide trailer. She wants a 12 foot long shelf 8 foot high on a 10 foot wall. Over top 2 doors.

She also doesnt want any huge brackets holding it up.she wants it painted white to match the trim and wants it to look like its meant to be there.

Anybody have any mounting ideas
Board measures 3/4" x 7-1/4" x 16'

I also have about 35 - 1x6x16 primed pine boards and 20 - 1x4x16 primed mdf boards left over from the same job too. (I get all the leftovers from each job) dont know who done to materials estimate but they obviously measured wrong.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You aren't going to get a shelf with no brackets to work. Given the materials you have, you should be able to make a long cabinet unit that screws in place (not face frame). Ledger board on the wall.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Make brackets from leftover 1 x and put on top of shelf. Works every time.


----------



## kwandrsn (May 10, 2014)

On top? Didnt think of that.
Was thinking about maybe a ledger board then screwing shelf to bottom then putting small crown around the shelf to kind of hide the ledger board but would that support moderate weight. Shes gonna use it for knick knacks


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Decorative rods and hang from the ceiling?


----------



## kwandrsn (May 10, 2014)

Double wide.... ceiling wont hold much lol


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Create a torsion box, hang it off a french cleat.

Tom


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm with Tom: french cleat. Done right, very strong and work well


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

return board to store. Get money back.

On the way home with the money, BUY beer and earplugs.

problem solved.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The shelves in this album are torsion boxes hung on french cleats.

https://picasaweb.google.com/tbadernwi/SteveSBar#

Tom


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

kwandrsn said:


> I also have about 35 - 1x6x16 primed pine boards and 20 - 1x4x16 primed mdf boards left over from the same job too. (I get all the leftovers from each job) dont know who done to materials estimate but they obviously measured wrong.


Geee, ya think? Lmao


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Or this

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/rubbermaid-80-fasttrack-rail-white/960790


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Another vote for french cleats.


----------



## kwandrsn (May 10, 2014)

jaydee said:


> return board to store. Get money back.
> 
> On the way home with the money, BUY beer and earplugs.
> 
> problem solved.


Only problem the company i work for makes the boards themselves or at least primes them

But very very very good idea


----------



## kwandrsn (May 10, 2014)

tjbnwi said:


> Create a torsion box, hang it off a french cleat.
> 
> Tom


May be the route ill go


----------



## Tim the toolman (Nov 6, 2010)

Get some long Timber Lock screws then put them in at a slit angle. than cut the heads off with a cutoff tool. drill holes in your 1x8 put a little Pl in the holes than slide it on in. We do this all the time with wood mantels.


----------



## kwandrsn (May 10, 2014)

Tim the toolman said:


> Get some long Timber Lock screws then put them in at a slit angle. than cut the heads off with a cutoff tool. drill holes in your 1x8 put a little Pl in the holes than slide it on in. We do this all the time with wood mantels.


Basically screw hanger bolts in the studs and drill holes in side of 1x8 and slide it on the bolts??? Will that hold?


----------



## Tim the toolman (Nov 6, 2010)

They got to stick out almost six inches to hold the weight.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd still go with the cleat


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bend 1" flat stock into L brackets, screw to top of board, notch drywall for opposite leg of bracket, tape and mud to cover, paint exposed metal to match shelf. 10' off the floor, you can't see the top anyway.........


----------

